# Ardlui



## Landour (Sep 12, 2005)

Ardlui in her Trident Tanker days


----------



## Doug Rogers (Aug 14, 2004)

What happened to them?...I lost track a few years after I left P&O.


----------



## Ian Menzies (Aug 30, 2005)

Not sure but I would especially like to know, particularly after reading of the adventures of Captain Basil on the Ardshiel!


----------



## davierh (Aug 16, 2005)

*Arduli*

Hope this may be of some help.
Do you require dimensions of these ships?
Arduli
EX.1981: Elpida; 1983: Pidias, 
Was scrapped in July 1983
Ardshield
EX.1977: Marakanda
Scrapped Taiwan April 1980
Ardtaraig
EX.1979: Kypros
Scrapped in July 1983
Regards Richard.


----------



## Landour (Sep 12, 2005)

I was sailing as a junior engineer on Ardshiel when she was handed over to the new Greek owners at Tilbury at the end of February 1977. It came as a bit of a shock to be told she was sold as we approached the UK fully load from the Gulf. Nobody had any idea that P&O was intent on getting rid of its large tankers. They were nice ships to sail on though you didn't see much of the world.
It became a bit of a joke in the fleet that every ship I sailed on either ended up sold, scrapped or nearly sinking.


----------



## Doug Rogers (Aug 14, 2004)

Shame, none of them lasted to be old vessels from the looks of the above. Still I suppose they made a good profit for the Company in their time!!.
My trip on the Ardlui was certainly an experience, one of the most disastrous I have ever experienced in my seagoing days...but thats another story!!.


----------



## Doxfordman (Mar 29, 2005)

I seem to remember the "big Ards" had a lot of boiler problems??? might have just been rumours around the fleet?


----------



## Doug Rogers (Aug 14, 2004)

No I think you are right, thats my memory as well, and I think one them had major boiler problems off the South African and was lucky not to go aground.


----------



## RIXXON (Apr 18, 2007)

Doug Rogers said:


> No I think you are right, thats my memory as well, and I think one them had major boiler problems off the South African and was lucky not to go aground.


I think it was the "ardshield" or are I wrong about that?


----------

